# [d20 Modern] - Harry Potter (Urban Arcana) [Full]



## Arknath (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm considering running a d20 Modern/Urban Arcana/D&D 3.5 Harry Potter style game*.  I'm gearing up for some TT gaming with the same theme, but would like a place to practice/experiment with new concepts before I release them to the group I'm playing with.

I only have one plot item set: The PC's will be first year's at Hogwart's three years before HP actually shows up.  I'm working on some specifics, and I'll post them when I get them more concrete.

Incedentally, I'd like to mention that I'm only through PoA and about 1/8 of a way through GoF so any story topics or characters based on ideas presented in the novels in which I have not read (I'm on Ch. 4 in GoF, I'll keep you updated  ) will not be considered for reasons of personal interest in the story and finding out events as they happen, not out of order so the suspense is lost.

I'll be recruiting 3-6 players and sorting you into your houses on a system that I'm devising.  Who's up for it?

*For those of you inclined to laugh or to think that Harry Potter is just for kids I would ask that you keep your opinions to yourself.  This thread is not, in any shape or form, a forum to discuss one's likes, dislikes, or opinions about the story, its characters or my attempt to take a popular work of fiction and use my own creativity to make it a playable role-playing game.  I will be happy to discuss the books at length in another forum (or by email) but not here.  I appreciate the mature audience I know whom will understand and be open-minded enough to give something new and different a try.


----------



## Blacklancer (Oct 21, 2003)

I would like to be the first to volunteer.  I have both d20 modern and 3.5, but no urban arcana....yet, it is on the short list of books to buy now that I have exalted deeds, mini handbook and underdark in my grubby paws.  I have read all the five books, and am famalier with the setting and characters. I'll keep my mouth shut abut the last two for your sake.

Lancer


----------



## humble minion (Oct 21, 2003)

This sounds interesting.  I'll be willing to play for sure, though my availability will be pretty limited through most of December.

What sort of ruleset were you looking at using?  In the post you say 3.5/D20M, but there's a fair bit of difference between the two.  Are you thinking of some sort of homebrew combination?


----------



## Arknath (Oct 21, 2003)

Re: The ruleset.

Yes, I plan on using a combination of both by taking the necessary mechanics for the world from both.  While there will be no chance of starting with about half the skills in d20 modern, there will be some skills from D&D that will be substituted for those skills.  Also, I'm considering tinkering with the UA magic system and making it more like D&D, but that is a work in progress.

Varying creative aspects of the story from Ms. Rowling are not expanded in the book because of the need for a backdrop for her stories.  The courses at the school is a big example of something that could be expanded upon to make characters unique from each other in more ways than personality and history.  As far as I have read, there isn't much talk about the "Life-After-Hogwart's" occupations that these wizards are supposed to be preparing for.  It's sufficient for a story insomuch that the reader need not be thinking about those sort of things while reading, but for a role-playing game that has characters with their own personal goals and agendas, it's something that needs attention.

My intent is to stay as true to the novels as possible while still making it an interesting and entertaining game.  Sometimes that just won't be possible and sometimes the player's will have a better idea than I come up with for a certain piece.  Either way, this is a setting that SCREAMS "publish me" but because of some creative types up in Hollywood (or wherever) they don't want to make it into an RPG.  So, we have to use what we got. 

Re: the lack of Urban Arcana. 

There is a great deal of information that will come from this book.  It is an excellent resource for all things modern and magical.  So even if you decide not to play in this game, if you're interested in the genre, it's worth every red cent.  I'll help you along as much as I can, but if you've got the 3.5E PHB and d20 Modern, you've got 80% of the material.  UA just provides more feats, spells, AdCs, PrCs, equipment, etc.  There will be many homebrew items that I will have to construct as well (with the help of players, of course) so don't worry.  You're sitting pretty.


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 21, 2003)

I think I'd be willing to give this a whirl. I've all three books in question, but genuinely have no idea how you'll define RK Rowling's world into d20. I could see doing it via Hero System, but d20 boggles my mind.

I'm trying to keep my character options open until I've an idea of where you want the story to go. For some reason, a Gryffindor youngster who wants to be a magical artisan sounds fun. After all, all the Chocolate Frogs, Flying Brooms, and Flue Powder has to come from somewhere.

Jesse


----------



## Arknath (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for the interest.  

It will definitely be a challenge, but I think I've got some pretty good ideas to make it work.  Some of the ideas are still forming and will probably need play testing, but it's going to be fun and challenging.

Regarding the story, the plot is still up in the air.  Obviously it's going to be a low-level game that involves many of the school activities and have a small adventure planned for the first year.  

I've already got the design for the Sorting Ceremony mostly complete and i've combined the skill systems to reflect the magical nature of the game.  I've also divised the process by which wealth will be dealt with and it looks like it will work pretty well.

Anyway, glad to have you aboard...stay tuned for the player character creation rules next.


----------



## Blacklancer (Oct 21, 2003)

I will have UA next week, if not sooner.  just need to get to my FLGS nd pick it up.  I have an idea for a a transfer student, american father and british mother, who is a witch, both now divorced.  he goes to school in the UK and summers in the USA with dad. Let me know if this concept fits with your idea, as its still very much basic and easily changed.

Lancer


----------



## Arknath (Oct 22, 2003)

That sounds good but one question...Did you mean a student that lives outside of London instead of a transfer student?  Just wondering because it would be strange to be a "transfer student" when you're starting your first year. 

Also, Blacklancer reminds me of something that I wanted everyone to do.  Before you even choose a class or anything, I'd like for everyone to create a background for their character.  This will be very important when it comes to your life outside of Hogwart's and some other things.  

In addition, go ahead and choose your parent's occupations from the list of occupations in the d20 Modern book or Urban Arcana.  There will also be new occupations that I'm creating specifically for the world (Hogwart's professor, Ministry of Magic employee, etc.). So just let me know what you'd like for them to do, as you will be too young to have an occupation, your parent's occupations will determine your wealth bonus.

Keep the ideas comin....we'll get this thing going.


----------



## Blacklancer (Oct 22, 2003)

To clarify, my idea for him is his mom and dad are divorced.  Mom, being the Brit, lives in London, mabye as some sort of Ministry worker.  Dad is still in the USA.  Dad knows about magic, and their world, just has no ability himself.  His father agreed to let his mom choose the school, and she chose Hogwarts.  Since she has primary custody of him,  he will be going to school in the UK at Hogwarts, and stay with dad during the summer, with christmas break at home with mom.  he has dual citizenship, due to the parents two nationalities.  

again, this is all baseline stuff, let me know what you think.

Lancer


----------



## Arknath (Oct 23, 2003)

Good stuff...That's the kind of stuff I'm looking for..."real world" sorts with a HP twist.  

I'm transitioning between two jobs at the moment so the creation may be a little slow...but I'm feverishly working (and reading just finished the Quidditch World Cup chapter in GoF).  Lots of ideas...just got to catch em and put em on paper.

Anything from you guys Corinthi and Humble??


----------



## Corinthi (Oct 23, 2003)

Eugene Skower is the only grandson of Wilma Skower, famed creator of Mrs. Skower's All-Purpose Magical Mess Remover. Eugene was raised by his grandmother since he was a babe. You see, Eugene's parents were killed by Death Eaters just 6 months after his birth. His father was a well respected salesman, peddling all manner of products in the Mrs. Skower's line. His mother was a world class chef, but a mundane. Wilma baby sat one night while her children went out for a night away from the baby. While out, both were killed for having the audacity to muddy Wizard blood. 

So, Wilma raised little Eugene, a daunting task for a woman with a business to run, but she managed it with only a few minor mishaps. Eugene knows what happened to his parents, but doesn't dwell on it much. He looks up to his grandmother and wants to make things as well. He's just not sure what he wants to make. There are so many great products out there. He knows if he can just find one truly excellent idea, he'll be set. It's the idea he's looking for.

Jesse


----------



## Arknath (Oct 23, 2003)

Excellent!!

I can tell this is going to be a great group to play with.....


----------



## humble minion (Oct 24, 2003)

I'd still like to play, but before I mess things up for everyone else, you should be aware that I'll be travelling and away from the computer from late November until just before Christmas.  From what it sounds like you've got a bit more rules stuff to write and playtest still, but if you want to have the game running during my month-long absence then I'd better drop out gracefully now rather than throw the game into chaos later on.

Having said all that ... if I DO end up playing...

Hamish Campbell is the oversized, mudstained son of a crofter from the Scottish Highlands.  His parents both descend from been farmers and peatcutters back for generations, and Hamish grew up in the same world.  He's never been to the big city in his life unless you count Glen Mantach, a small village where he went to school, two hours walk from home.  Hamish's family never had a TV, so he is pretty isolated from what the outside world is really like.  He can, however, hunt, fish, track, herd cattle, harvest peat and slaughter pigs as well as any adult.  

Despite both Hamish's parents being muggles, the local folkloric tradition has made them a bit more willing to believe in the magical and supernatural than your average 20th Century type.  When the letter from Hogwarts came, Hamish's father merely grunted, and said that 'going to a fancy school wouldn't get the boy out of his chores when he came back to visit'.


----------



## Arknath (Oct 24, 2003)

Humble, as much as I hate to say it, it might be best for ya to stay out until after the Xmas holidays.  I'd love to have you in, but then I'd have to find out some way to sideline your character gracefully.  With the adaptation of the rules and all...I'll have enough to do on my hands...

But, I'll definitely welcome you back after the holidays and you're more than welcome to make a character alongside the others....


----------



## humble minion (Oct 24, 2003)

Fair enough - I knew that it'd be a bit tricky for me to keep up with a game when I've got the trip looming on the horizon.  Good luck with it - I'll be interested to see how things go!  Maybe I can slot my PC in after Christmas or something...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 24, 2003)

I will confess to some interest, if you want to elaborate on what is allowed or not (not to mention the whole issue of classes and such) I'm game to try it. 

Of course there might be a little hitch for me while I transfer to spain at the new year, but I don't expect more than a week gone. I'll make up a back story later on today when I'm not waiting for planes to go flying


----------



## Arknath (Oct 25, 2003)

Finally!!  Character creation information (Part 1):

Alright everyone, gather round.  I think I have worked out a system.

*Ability Scores:* You will all be given 24 build points to build your characters with.  Also, remember that you will be considered to be in the "Child" age group, so -3 to Str and Con and -1 to everything else.  I would like for everyone to determine a birthday for your character so that we can keep accurate count.

*Race:* For this game, the PC's must be human.

*Class:* Any of the six basic classes can be used that are from the d20 Modern handbook.  Use these classes to define your character's "character".  If you want to be a "Crabbe" type, go for Strong or Tough, if you want a "Hermione" type, go for Smart. Along with other attributes, I will use the class to determine the house you end up in. All characters will be level 1 with 0 experience.

*Talents:* All talents are available.

*Occupation:* This is the first place that will differ from a regular d20 Modern game.  According to your background, you will choose your parents occupation.  Based on this/these occupations, I will determine your wealth score.

*Action Points:* You have the regular amount of action points for a character of your level.

*Reputation:* Only those who come from rich or well known families will have any sort of reputation bonus (and even then, not much).

*Skills:* Many skills are off-limits for first and second year students.  These skills include anything involving modern technology (computer use, craft[electronics], etc.).  Use your common sense to determine what you would know at 11 years old.  Keep in mind, however, that things such as Balance and Climbing are still valid places to spend points (especially if you plan on playing Quidditch).  Three new skills will be available (and will use the rules from the D&D 3.5E book): Knowledge (History), Craft (Alchemy), and Spellcraft.

*Feats:* As with skills, any feat that gives you a bonus to anything having to do with electronics or modern technology (or anything else you wouldn't learn the first two years of your wizarding education) are off-limits until 3rd year.  Once third year is reached, your choices will open up immensely.

This ought to give you enough to go on for a while.  If there is any questions or anything you need, just let me know...I'm going to determine what kind of equipment you will be allowed to use...after that, I think that's it...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 26, 2003)

Well that kills one idea.. (Irish Half-Giant).. and the penalty in additon to 24 build points? for str? definitely killed my idea for Hamish McGee

Back to the drawing board


----------



## Arknath (Oct 26, 2003)

Oops...sorry....

My main thought for this first run through is to keep it simple.  Coming up with a game mechanic for this world that involves normal PC's will be challenging in and of itself.  After I get this one off the ground, I may start another game with the rules being a little more open.

As far as the age penalties to your abilities, you will gain them back at the time of your 12th birthday.  This is why I wanted to have birthdates set up for all the PC's so that we could start keeping track.

I'm sure there are a myriad of ideas that could come out of creative players.  Remember, not all AdC's and PrC's are prohibited throughout the game...you'll get to take more specialized courses as the years go on...so you can still plan for those sorts of things....

I'm working on what classes beyond the base six I'm going to develop courses around and so we can take it from there.


----------



## Arknath (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey guys....how are the characters coming? Just checking in....


----------



## Imerak (Nov 1, 2003)

Hi!  I'm interested in playing...I don't have UA, but I do have the other two books.  For my character, I'm looking at a manipulative type with a dark past...I'm thinking a girl, just to round out the group.  I'll start working now...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 1, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> Hey guys....how are the characters coming? Just checking in....



Still stumped .. only had one good idea.


----------



## Arknath (Nov 6, 2003)

Still here....just adjusting to new job....should update stuff soon....(i hope)


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm very interested in this game.  

Sadly, I have a couple problems... I don't have any D20 modern stuff (broke, trying to get 3.5 stuff and spent my budget already) BUT I live between a couple of game stores and don't mind driving over to peek into the book 

also, I have never read any of the HP books.  I've only seen the two movies.  But, I think it is an interesting enough world to place a game.  I would love to play.  

IF you let me in, I'm thinking of a Weasly (is that how you spell it) kind of nerdy kid with absolutely no knowledge of Hogwarts, magic, and heck, probably most of the world around him.  (so, in some ways, like Harry)  Both his parents are Muggles (is that how you spell it?)  And have no idea what Hogwarts is.  

He's a cyber junky, playing a lot of video games and fooling around online so knows a bit about computers... and very little else.  He's not well liked in school, having no friends and so computers have been his only real contact.  He'll be mortified to get to Hogs and find no 'puters 

His main atributes would be Wis and Int, though, given confidence, he might grow into someone more graceful and strong.  

anyway... thats just an idea if you let me in.

***EDIT***
Strike that... no computers.  I don't want him having any obviously useful skills... maybe he can be obsessed with American Comic Books or something


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 9, 2003)

Uh... so, is this not going to happen?  I really think it would be fun.


----------



## Arknath (Nov 10, 2003)

This will happen, but don't look for it to get underway within the next two weeks.  Still tweaking the rules system to fit to the world.  Glad to have you aboard though!

Ark


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2003)

Sweet.  I'll work up some character information based on what you posted.  I'll be humble and if I screw up something that is NOT an HP world thing, just let me know and I'll gladly fix it.  As I mentioned before, I haven't read the books (though most of my friends have.)  I'll probably get started reading them here soon when I finish the Timothy Zahn Star Wars Trilogy


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 11, 2003)

Is it too late for me to join?  I'm thinking a mud-blood, who learned some small magical knowledge before being discovered and given the option of attending Hogwarts or having his magic stripped from him.  A third-generation welfare kid from Manchester, he's intensely jealous of those who have had the advantages of a magical upbringing, but at the same time overproud of his own accomplishments.  Naturally, he'd be headed for Slitheren.

Morgan Slythe: Smart1  Str 6 Dex 10 Con 8 Int 16 Wis 10 Cha 8
Talents:  Savant: Craft (alchemy)   Feats:  Educated (arcane lore and streetwise), Magical Scholar (+2 to Craft (alchemy), Spellcraft) 

Bluff +1 (2 ranks, -1 Cha)
Craft (alchemy) +10 (4 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat, +1 talent)
Decipher Script +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Forgery +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Intimidate +1 (2 ranks, -1 Cha)
Investigate +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (arcane lore) +9 (4 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat)
Knowledge (history) +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Knowledge (streetwise) +9 (4 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat)
Research +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int)
Sense Motive +2 (2 ranks, 0 Wis)
Spellcraft +11 (4 ranks, +3 Int, +2 feat, +2 Mudblood)

Saves F -1 R +0 W +1    Hp 5  Defense 11 (+1 size)

EQ:Mixing Magical Brews by Jane Middleton
Change the World...but Start with Your Cup by Ayren Randover
Roots, Twigs and other Wizardly Ingredients by Samantha Saraton
Dark Arts Revealed! by Helderon Biddix
Enchant Anything by Darrin Dederman
Magical Facts and History, Year 1 by Zelda Blech
One wand, copper, with basilisk eggtooth core
One cat, calico, named Sammael (Sam for short)
One jacknife, 2 inch blade, slightly worn


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 12, 2003)

Still room for players? I'd like to join. (I'm considering running a HP game myself to get my wife's family to try gaming. They're leery but interested in D&D and they're all HP fans.)

I came up with a character concept already. Colin Shaw, 1st level Smart Hero, wannabe spy and general trouble maker. His dad's an American, retired Air Force pilot and a muggle, met his mom while stationed near Oxford (Upper Heyford is the base I believe). His mom is British (obviously), she's a witch working for the Ministry of Magic in the Accidental Magic Reversal Squad. (Got a whole history for them too- She met his dad when he saw something while he was flying around that he wasn't supposed to see. She did the wizarding version of the MIB flashy memory wiper, but started dating him afterward. They got married and had Colin. One of Colin's first flashes of magical talent dispelled the memory charm on dad and rather than being upset his dad was just pleased that "a whole lot of weird stuff suddenly made sense.")

The family has just moved back to England for his dad's retirement after a long assignment to the U.S., so Colin's most recent memories are of American culture. He knows what his mom does and pictures her as a MIB of sorts and hopes to join the Ministry himself someday, but for the Department of Mysteries. He loves to play spy/thief games and is a huge fan of James Bond films. Both his parents hope that going to Hogwart's will keep him out of trouble. 

Anyway, if you still have room for players I'll gen up a character sheet for you. The general concept is, like I said, a wannabe spy- wants to be James Bond, but turns out more Harriet the Spy. Let me know if there's room, I'd really like to play.


----------



## Arknath (Nov 12, 2003)

Excellent...those concepts sound great.  

I think, with this, we'll close the recruiting and get down to some serious work....


----------



## Arknath (Nov 13, 2003)

Ok...here is your first semester's classes....along with the necessary books:

Potions - Professer Severus Snape _Mixing Magical Brews_ by Jane Middleton
Transfiguration - Professor Minerva McGonagall _Change the World...but Start with Your Cup_ by Ayren Randover
Herbology - Professor Sprout _Roots, Twigs and other Wizardly Ingredients_ by Samantha Saraton
Flying - Madam Hooch
Defense Against the Dark Arts - Professor Quirrell _Dark Arts Revealed!_ by Helderon Biddix
Charms - Professor Flitwick _Enchant Anything_ by Darrin Dederman
History of Magic - Professor Binns _Magical Facts and History, Year 1_ by Zelda Blech

I'll have to see your characters (and all of them) before the sorting ceremony begins....Please, be ready with your supplies (necessary supplies coming soon).


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 13, 2003)

Got a couple of questions for character creation...
(Just a few things I thought of while going thru the regular d20 Modern character creation process.)

--Can we choose a kid-type variation of an occupation just for the 2 or 3 bonus "class" skills it might give? For instance I was thinking "trouble-maker" or "scamp" as a variation of "Criminal" for a couple of skills that aren't on the Smart hero list.   

--This probably won't even come up for awhile (except maybe playing Quidditch) but are kids considered "small", like halflings and gnomes?

--For equipment (which I'm assuming we're skipping until you classify our parent's occupations), when you say "no technology"- how far do you mean? Is a Game-boy too much? What about a cheap PDA? Multi-function digital watch? Swiss army knife or a Leatherman? Obviously computers and cell phones are out, but what about the "toy tech" a typical american-just-moved-to-England kid might have?

--Why'd you go for a *24 point* point-buy when the regular point-buy is just one point higher?


By the way if anyone is interested, I found a partially auto-calculating d20 Modern character sheet in Microsoft Excel format here -> http://soldarin.tripod.com/rpgpages/id7.html 
The second one down, with the "enhanced printsheet" looks pretty good. It calc'd everything and it was pretty easy to add some stuff to the look-up tables it uses (like I added a "sling shot" to the weapons table.  ).


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2003)

Hey... That character sheet download... Does d20 Modern use a different point buy System than D&D 3.5?  Because my stats only came out to be like 20 points when I tried to put it on the character sheet.   Anyway, my character is below using the points that I know with the negative modifiers added (subtracted) for his young age.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2003)

*My Character*

“You are a horrible little boy!” The rather rotund woman with the tight, curly, red hair growled at him.

“Yes Mrs. Hucklebone.”  Was all that Basil Wescott could say in response to the rather hurtful accusation… because at this moment, it just happened to be true. Basil couldn’t bring himself to look into Mrs. Hucklebone’s eyes.  He looked down to his feet, covered only barely by the hole-filled “Nike” tennis shoes that his mother had gotten him at the thrift store earlier this year.  Yeah, they were beat up when he got them but he had been excited all the same… until he got to school and found that his shoes were 3 years out of style.  He kicked at some dust at the ground.

“I suppose you want straight “A”s this year as well?”  Mrs. Hucklebone growled at him, breaking his momentary revere.   He hadn’t realized how interesting his shoes could be.

“No Ma’am.  I just need Kirby Brandt’s grades changed.”  

Mrs. Hucklebone glared at Basil for a moment.  He didn’t like doing this to her.  She was basically a good teacher, even if she didn’t seem to much care for him.  But Kirby, class bully that he is, had found Basil coming home from the comic book shop and took his prize purchase; “Grendel #4” to complete his collection of the entire original Grendel series.  It had taken him a year’s worth of allowance plus a paper route and some yard work around the neighborhood to earn all the money to get the entire collection and it was worth it.  But Kirby caught him that day and took it.  

“You know that Blackmail is illegal, right Basil?  I could have you put in jail.”  She finally said.

“Yes Ma’am.”  He replied, burying his nose further into his chest.

“I don’t know how you found all this stuff out about me,” she chastised him, “but I assure you that I will not forget this, Mr. Wescott.”  She glared at him some more but Basil had no intention of meeting her gaze.  “Alright.  I’ll give him his grades, nobody is going to believe it anyway.  But I want to know what he’s holding over you.”

“I can’t tell you.  I’m sorry, Ma’am.”  Basil replied and meant it.

“Get out of here.  I don’t want to see your face again until after summer vacation… and then, you better hope you don’t get in my class.”  Mrs. Hucklebone threatened him.  Basil turned and ran.  There was no point sticking around anyway.  

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Basil was walking down the cold street.  Fortunately it wasn’t raining.  Ahead, he saw Kirby and his mates hanging out in front of the liquor store, as if they were old enough to buy booze.  Normally, Basil would try to sneak around them.  He was much smaller than most boys his age and had no friends and when ever Kirby and his crew could, they would pick on him, even more so than most of the other kids.  But today he needed to talk to Kirby.  He had done Kirby’s dirty work and now he wanted his comic book back.

“Kirby.”  Basil said, feeling brave for half a second until the big bully turned around to look at him.  “I did it.  She’s going to give you your grades.  Can I please have my… stuff… back.”  

“You mean, your comic book?” Kirby said, his voice dripping with disdain.  All of the boys began to laugh and point at Basil, mocking him.  He knew they would, which was why he hadn’t actually said “comic book.” But of course Kirby had told his mates what he had done and they had probably all had a good laugh prior to this one.  It didn’t matter.  As long as he got his comic book back, he would be happy to just forget this horrible mess.  “No, I ain’t giving it back.”

“Wha-?”  Basil stuttered, not believing his ears.  “but… but you…”

“Just ‘cuz you say you did it don’t mean you did.  I gotta see the grades myself, then you can have your stupid comic book back.”  Kirby growled at him, stepping up to Basil to tower over him, looking down on him and making him feel very, very small.

“O.K.”  Was all Basil could say and forlornly turned away toward his home.

“No you don’t…” Kirby howled, grabbing Basil by the scruff of his shirt.  “We’re going to have a little fun, first.”

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Before Basil unlocked the door to his house, he dusted himself off again, hoping to hide any evidence of his encounter with Kirby and his mates.  All it ever did was make his mum worry, anyway.  Since there was nothing either of them could do to stop Kirby’s “fun” there just wasn’t a point in that.  It had already been a bloody horrible day and worrying his mum would just make it worse.  

Saying a silent prayer, he turned the key and opened the door.  Good, his mother wasn’t home… but something wasn’t right.  He had a queer feeling that things were not as they appeared.  Then, suddenly, without warning, “SURPRISE!!!”  and fifteen people leapt out at him yelling and wearing cone-shaped party hats.  

“Happy eleventh Birthday, honey.”  His mother’s loving arms wrapped around him as she kissed his forehead.  Basil had managed to turn his face at the last minute so that she kissed him on the side of his forehead.  The sole of Kirby’s boot had been squarely in the middle of his forehead only a few minutes ago and while he had had to “kiss” Kirby’s boot, he didn’t want his mum to have to do it.  

Basil looked around.  His cousin Rowland, Doyle and their sister Miranda were all there.  Rowland was 14 years old and didn’t like to play with “kids.”  Miranda was also 11, three months older than he and Doyle was just 8 and his face was covered in chocolate.  

Uncle Teddy was there and so was Aunt Fiona with her husband Bill, the American.  Both of his grandmums were there and Alistair, his only real friend that had moved to the other side of London two years ago when his father had gotten a better job.  Basil had wished that he and his mother could have moved as well.  A better school in a better neighborhood would sure be nice.  But that just wasn’t going to happen.  Basil’s father wasn’t going to get a better job.  He had died in the army in an accident 4 years ago and his meager pension and mum’s position as a clerk at the local thrift store was barely enough to keep them in the condition they were in.  

Alistair came forward and handed him a gift and gave him a short hug.  Maybe this day wasn’t going to be so bad after all.  

Then, suddenly, a great big owl flew in and landed on the window seal.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

It had been nearly three months since the big owl came by carrying the strange letter.  “Hogwarts?”  Basil said to himself.  Even after three months he couldn’t figure out just what a “hogwart” was.  And believe it, he had tried.  The best he could figure was that it was some kind of specialized school… but then, the letter itself had given him _that much_ information.  That Thursday evening of May 28th stood out in his mind.  His birthday had been a very good and exciting day.  The strange letter the owl had brought only added a sense of wonder to it.  All of his family, including Alistair and his mother had said that he was a special boy.  They had all said it.  Funny, no one else outside of his close relatives and friends ever gave him much of a thought.  

But somehow, that strange letter seemed to “prove” to them that Basil Walcott was indeed something special.  

Basil wasn’t buying it. 

“Where the bloody hell is deck 9 ¾?”  Basil’s mother growled.  Basil was beginning to feel the same way.  They had asked two of the train station employees, one of which looked at them like they were totally insane, the other said that there wasn’t a 9 ¾.   It was just as he had feared.  He wasn’t special in any way.  The worst thing was that his mum had taken the day off of work, a day’s wages that she desperately needed after scraping together enough money to give the new Final Fantasy Tactics Gameboy game that he had been wanting as a “Going Away Present.”  

Basil wished, wished like he had never wished before, that he could find the 9 ¾ train.  Suddenly, a kid racing away from his mother, laughing and carrying on, bumped into him, knocking him backwards and into the column behind him.  He could see the shocked look on his mother’s face as he fell, literally, *into* the wall.

*Basil Wescott
Dedicated Hero (1)*
*Alignment: *Neutral Good

*STR: *5 (-3)
*DEX: *12 (+1)
*CON: *7 (-2)
*INT: *12 (+1)
*WIS: *14 (+2)
*CHA: *11 (+0)

*Fortitude: *0 _(+2 base, -2 Con)_
*Reflex: *1 _(+0 base, +1 Dex)_
*Will: *4 _(+2 base, +2 Wis)_

*Armor Class: *12 _(Defensive adjustment +1, Dex +1)_

*Hit Points: *4 _(D6 (max) -2 Con)_

Feats
Stealthy _(+2 Hide and Move Silently)_
Attentive _(+2 Investigate and Sense Motive)_

Talent
Skill Mastery _(forgot what it’s called… but the +3 to a skill; Hide)_

Skills _(class (5+Int Mod)x4 = 24)_ 
Craft; Writing *+4* _(+3 Rank, +1 Int)_
Investigate *+7* _(+4 Rank, +1 Int, +2 Feat)_
Knowledge; Popular Culture *+2* _(+1 Rank, +1 Int)_
Listen *+5* _(+3 Rank, +2 Wis)_
Spot *+5* _(+3 Rank, +2 Wis)_
Sense Motive *+6* _(+2 Rank, +2 Wis, +2 Feat)_
(cc)Hide *+8* _(+2 Rank, +1 Dex, +2 Feat, +3 Talent)_
(cc)Move Silently *+5* _(+2 Rank, +1 Dex, +2 Feat)_

Items
Gameboy Advance 
- Final Fantasy Tactics
- Zelda: Link to the Past
- Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance  
- Tetris
CD Walkman + Several CDs
Swiss Army Knife
(Other items based on list forthcoming)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 13, 2003)

"Well, that's mos' of it, but where am I s'posed to find a basilisk tooth?  What _is_ a basilisk, anyways?"  Morgan muttered to himself over a simmering rice cooker.  A less likely batch of rice could hardly be imagined; the last traces of fresh-ground mandrake disappeared into the mixture under Morgan's persistent stirring.  A yowl and thump behind him made him whirl, almost upsetting the brewing potion.  Sammael was crouched over a small card, spitting at something which had evidently flown above him.

"Down, Sam!  Calm down.  What's 'at you got there, eh, boy?"

A jacknife opened the card in a heartbeat, and Morgan began reading.

HOGWARTS SCHOOL of WITCHCRAFT and WIZARDRY

Headmaster: ALBUS DUMBLEDORE

(Order of Merlin, First Class, Grand Sorc., Chf. Warlock, Supreme
Mugwump, International Confed. of Wizards)

Dear Mr. Slythe,

We are pleased to inform you that you have been accepted at Hogwarts
School of Witchcraft and Wizardry. Please find enclosed a list of all
necessary books and equipment.

Term begins on September 1. We await your owl by no later than July 31.
Yours sincerely,

Minerva McGonagall,

Deputy Headmistress


"Wha' is this, Tommy's idea of a joke?  'E knows damn well these things work.  'E saw how Sam's eye was, but you're all better, boy, aren't you?"  Morgan stroked the cat's head, running his fingers down the furrow of white where some faster, luckier animal had blinded him in the left eye.  Morgan's proudest moment had been the charm that restored his sight, but success had proven elusive since.

"Await my owl, eh? As if I 'ad an owl to send loike some kind of postman.  Bloody wankers.   They won't be laughing much longer."

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Morgan flipped over the calendar to August with anticipation.  Tomorrow, Mrs. Tremayne's welfare check would come, and the cash he got from it would pay for a proper propane stove.  Wasn't like the old biddy needed it; she'd been dead these past two years, but he'd managed to hide it from the welfare office, and the income had been beyond any eight-year-old's dreams.  Well, eleven-year-old, now.  He was practiced enough in the words "pay to the order of" by now that not even he could tell the difference between her signature and his own copy.  Besides, now that July 31 had come and gone, maybe those damn letters would stop.  It couldn't possibly be real, could it?

As Morgan strolled along the street to the abandoned warehouse he used when things might get a bit rank, a voice called from an alley.

"Morgan Slythe, yes?  I must speak with you."

"Oo's there? What do you want?  'Ow do you know my name?"

"We sent you letters.  Many of them.  I hope you received at least one?"

"I got them.  School of bloody wizardry, my arse.  I go around talking like that, they'll throw me in a nut'ouse."

"It's very real, Mr Slythe.  Very real indeed.  I'm here to offer you a choice.  You see, you have a talent.  We would very much like to encourage that talent.  However, you still think like a Muggle.  If we can't keep an eye on you, you're going to make an awful lot of trouble for us."  As he spoke, the man glided out of the alley.  Morgan noticed he was dressed in odd, dark robes.

"What're you calling me?"

"A Muggle.  One without magic.  You know nothing about wizardry but what you've somehow patched together from old books.  You could inflict a great deal of damage if left unchecked.  I'm offering you more knowledge than you could ever learn for yourself, if you lived a thousand years.  If you don't accept, though, we'll have to get rid of such a loose cannon."

"Get rid of me?  You can't kill me!  I'm just a kid!  Give me a . ."

"Not kill, Mr. Slythe,  Obliviate.  I'll simply remove the memories that would be troublesome."

"Cor, you can do that?  Will they teach me that, at this school of yours?"

"That's only the beginning, Mr. Slythe.  I take it you accept the offer?"

"Damn roight I do.  Now, where do I get these books?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 13, 2003)

As far as occupations go, I think a "Wizard" background would probably be both appropriate and useful.  After all, without it, Spellcraft isn't going to be a class skill for anyone, and that'll put a serious damper in our spellcasting.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 14, 2003)

I thought it might be kind of cool if there were four classes, one for each of the houses.... but then, we would have to create them


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 14, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I thought it might be kind of cool if there were four classes, one for each of the houses.... but then, we would have to create them




I think the existing six basic classes work fine, though new advanced classes are certainly necessary.  I like the idea of house-based feat trees, though, or possibly talent trees available to any class, if they're in the right house.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 16, 2003)

Now, I know that not everyone has character stats up yet, and that the system might not be entirely worked out, but would it be possible to begin roleplaying anyways?  We've got the entire train ride to Hogwarts before any stats are going to be needed, and it would give us a good chance to introduce our characters.


----------



## Imerak (Nov 16, 2003)

Cynthia DeMavana
1rst-level Charisamtic Hero

STR 7
DEX 12
CON 5
INT 13
WIS 11
CHA 14

Talents:
Fast-Talk

Parent's Occupations:
Politician(White collar)
Dilletante

HP:3
Defense:11(+1 Dex)
Intiative:+1
Speed:30 ft.
AP:5
Reputation:+2

Skills:
Bluff +8(4 ranks)
Diplomacy +8(4 ranks)
Disguise +8(4 ranks)
Gather Information +8(4 ranks)
Intimidate +6(4 ranks)
Knowledge(current events) +5(4 ranks)
Knowledge(streetwise) +5(4 ranks)
Sleight of Hand +5(4 ranks)

Feats:
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Deceptive
Trustworthy

Possessions:
Books
Knife
Cat, "Chesire"

Backstory:

Cynthia never knew her parents.  She was found abandoned on the steps of a London orphanage, in a cradle that also contained a simple knife.  The orphanage provided her with a place to stay, but she spent most of her time on the streets.  She had an uncany knack for deception, and honed this ability during this time.

When she was seven, aristocratic witch Lucinda DeMavana happened to be visiting the orphanage when her powers manifeste accidently.  Recognizing this for what it was, Lucinda quickly adopted the girl and trained her to become a witch.

Cynthia will do anything to get to the top.  She has honed her talent for deception to a fine art, and few can tell her lies from truth.  The only thing she is partial to is the knife she was found with, the only symbol of her birth parents.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 16, 2003)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Cynthia will do anything to get to the top.  She has honed her talent for deception to a fine art, and few can tell her lies from truth.




So I'm not going to be alone in Slitherin after all.  Good, good.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 16, 2003)

/ooc I'm in the woos house, which ever that is.  

Basil was amazed at his fall through the wall and didn't know how to tell his mother that he was alright.  He stood in front of the bricks, staring in wonder and wondering just what the heck had happened.  It was a fact that he was "_somewhere_" else and that somewhere was probably where he need to be.   After a quick glance about, he found that he was at platform 9 3/4 because of the sign that said so.  He stood looking at the brick wall that he had emerged and wondered what to do.  The train was there, but empty... he and his mum had always believed in being nice and early.  

Basil stood in front of the wall, his brain retracing the events up to this moment, hoping for some clue as to what had just happened.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 16, 2003)

Immediately behind him, a boy walks through the wall, saying over his shoulder, "Thanks, Mr. Black."  The boy is short for his age, but fairly broad shouldered, with short, spiky black hair.  Noticing Basil, he says, "Hello.  I'm Morgan.  You're a wizard too, eh?  Place looks pretty empty.  You Muggle-born?  You don't look like you're any more comfortable in these robes than I am.  What's your name?"  The boy's attentions seems to be wandering a bit, as he's not entirely certain that this is really happening.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 17, 2003)

Overwhelmed by everything, including having just seen someone walk out of a wall (which, had kind of seemed like a dream to Basil when it had happened to him) Basil looks at Morgan and stammers, "Uh... hel... hello.  Muggy-born? I... How did you *do* that?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 17, 2003)

"I put my left foot a'ead of my right foot.  Then I moved my right foot so it was a'ead of my left foot.  It's called walking."  Taking pity on the obviously bewildered Basil, Morgan adds "It's not a real wall.  At least not now.  If you're a wizard, you can walk right through.  At least that's what Mr. Black said, and it looks like he was roight.  Oh, and it's Muggle-born, with an L.  It means your family ain't wizards."  

A massive calico cat, 15 kilos at the least, uncurls itself from the top of Morgan's suitcase and leaps over towards Basil.  "Easy, Sam, no need to worry.  This is . . . What did you say your name was?"


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 17, 2003)

BUt suddenly, before Basil can offer his name, there comes a faint noise coming from the brick pillar... growing louder! And with a cry of "Woohoo! Banzai!!" a wild haired boy comes barreling thru the barrier riding a skateboard. He narrowly avoids crashing into both Morgan and Basil but doesn't quite miss their bags and goes flying across the platform to land in a barely graceful roll, apparently uninjured. 

He gets up quickly and dashes over to the two of you. "Whoa! Sorry about that mate! But its not everyday you get to go through a wall. Better get all ya can out've right? Didn't break nothin' did I?" He says looking between the two of you and your bags.

He stands there looking genuinely concerned. He's a little over 4 feet tall and has longish, unkempt light brown hair. He's wearing loose fatigue style pants, a long sleeve hooded shirt and a multi-pocket vest. He picks up his board with a practiced kick.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Colin Shaw*
*Smart Hero, Lvl 1*
*Occupation:* Scamp (troublemaker- var. on Criminal)

*STR:* 7 (-2)
*DEX:* 12 (+1)
*CON:* 7 (-2)
*INT:* 14 (+2)
*WIS:* 12 (+1)
*CHA:* 9 (-1)

*Fortitude:* -2 _(0 base, -2 Con)_
*Reflex:* 1 _(0 base, +1 Dex)_
*Will:* 2 _(+1 base, +1 Wis)_

*Armor Class:* 11 _(Defensive adjustment 0, Dex +1)_

*Hit Points:*  4 _(D6 (max) -2 Con)_

*Feats*
Simple Weapons _(free)_
Alertness _(+2 Listen and Spot)_
Stealthy _(+2 Hide and Move Silently)_

*Talent*
Savant – Disable Device

*Skills*  (class (9+Int Mod)x4 = 44) 
Craft, Alchemy: +6 _(4 ranks, +2 INT)_
Craft, Mechanical: +4 _(2 ranks, +2 INT)_
Disable Device: +5 _(2 ranks, +2 INT, +1 savant)_
Hide _(occupation)_: +7 _(4 ranks, +1 DEX, +2 Stealthy)_
Investigate: +6 _(4 ranks, +2 INT)_
Knowledge, Arcane Lore: +4 _(2 ranks, +2 INT)_
Knowledge, Popular Culture: +4 _(2 ranks, +2 INT)_
Move Silently _(occupation)_: +7 _(4 ranks, +1 DEX, +2 Stealthy)_
Research: +4 _(2 ranks, +2 INT)_
Search: +6 _(4 ranks, +2 INT)_
Skateboard: +5 _(4 ranks, +1 DEX)_
Spellcraft: +4 _(2 ranks, +2 INT)_
(CC)Listen: +5 _(4 ranks, +1 WIS, +2 Alertness)_
(CC)Spot: +5 _(4 ranks, +1 WIS, +2 Alertness)_

*Possessions*
All require First year books
School robes (with extra pockets sewn inside)
Ash wood wand with Griffon crown feather core
Small pet Raven named Scully
Skateboard
Leatherman Wave multi-tool
Mini Spyglass
Mini Maglight
Decoder ring
Gameboy Advance SP and several games

*Background*
Colin’s dad, Thomas Shaw, is a retired US Air Force F-15 pilot. While flying a training mission he happened to see Arthur Weasley testing (and crashing) a prototype of his flying car. Naturally he thought he was seeing things but he reported it anyway. That’s how he attracted the notice of the Ministry’s Accidental Magic Reversal squad and met Colin’s future mother, Katie Overstreet. She did her duty and wiped Thom’s memory of the flying car but started dating him. Eventually the married and had Colin.

Colin has always known he was special, but never exactly why. He figured the adults were hiding something from him, so he took to spying on them. If they had secrets he would find them, if that meant sneaking about, trespassing and maybe even opening locked things without the proper key- then so be it. It’s only breaking the rules if you get caught, right? Now that he’s become a wizard (Finally! He was afraid he might be a muggle there for awhile.) they won’t be able to hide anything from him! 

His dad just recently retired from the Air Force and they’ve moved back to England after a 4 year tour in the States so he can go to Hogwart’s and his Mom can start back at her old job at the Ministry. His dad is looking forward to enjoying his retirement and just hopes that a proper private school will keep Colin out of trouble. That shows what adults know- nothing! The truth is out there and Colin is darn sure gonna find it!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 17, 2003)

"You did manage to avoid breakin' anythin', but 'ow, I don't know.  Who are you?"


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 17, 2003)

“Nor any of my things.”  Basil replies after giving his own meager possessions a quick once-over.  “ ‘old a tic… uh… mates…” He says, testing the word, not having many ‘mates’, he didn’t want to be too presumptuous and yet, not wanting to so quickly cast himself as the outsider, either.  

“A wizard you say…”  Basil said more to himself than the two boys and with a touch of awe in his voice.  Tentatively, he reached out with his hand to touch the cold bricks but his hand passed freely through.  In his excitement, he threw a quick grin at them then stepped through to find his poor mum, eyes wide and jaw agape.  She had been in a state of near catatonia, unable to comprehend what had happened to her son.  

“It’s alright, mum…” Basil began as he explained to her what had happened and, with a kiss goodbye, he slipped back to where the two boys were standing.  “_So, it is true.  I really am special.  I really am a wizard!_ 

Basil’s mind reeled with the grandness of it all.  A wizard!  

“Right then,”  Basil said upon rejoining the two boys.  “I’m Basil Wescott.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 17, 2003)

Extending a hand, Morgan says, "Good to meet you, Basil.  I'm Morgan Slythe.  How did you find out?  Aside the owl, I'm guessing.  Black said everyone got those."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 17, 2003)

"Well... I did a little research." Basil begins, taking Morgan's hand and shaking it. "I love the library, you see... but to be bloody honest, I didn't learn much more than was in that letter.  I wasn't even sure about this whole wizardry thing until a moment ago." He said, indicating the wall.  

"I'm afraid I'm just not up on this wizardry stuff."  Basil finally says, trying not to sound as foolish as he feels.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 17, 2003)

"Well, that's why we're going' to school, i'n it?  And you, skater boy, what's your take on this 'ole thing?  You don't look any more like a wizard'n us two."


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 18, 2003)

"Oh, I'm not a skater. AIn't nowhere near as good as some a them yanks. But I can get around alright. M' name's Shaw. Colin Shaw." He says offering a hand. After a proper handshake all round he says, "Oh yeah. We're wizards alright. You don't get invited to Hogwart's if you aren't! Are you both muggles then? Not that that's an insult, I mean. It's just the wizard word for the non-wizard types. I'm 'alf muggle myself on my father's side, but me Mum's a proper Witch. You're both first years also then?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 18, 2003)

"That's roight.  I 'spect you know more about this 'Ogwarts place then we do, roight?  Black's told me a bit, but he doesn't know what's important to a kid.  Cor, the man must be at least . . . thir'y-foive!  Tell me, what's it loike, growing up knowing you're a wizard?"


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2003)

"Right then.  Uh... how, if I'm a muggle, do I have wizardry powers?  Neither of my parents were.  Or maybe they were but didn't know?  How do these Hogwarts people know?"  Basil asked, getting steam going and having a hoard of questions.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 18, 2003)

"Well, Black tol' me I was an "unusual specimen."  See, I was working magic, and 'e was sent to find whichever silly git of a wizard was working magic where the Muggles could see 'im.  See, Black works for the Ministry of Accidental Magical Reversal.  If people see what they oughtn't, he makes 'em forget they seen it.  'Course, you can imagine 'is surprise when 'e finds out it's a couple of  Muggle-born working magic themselves.  He sent me the 'Ogwarts letters, same as you, but since I didn't answer them, he came himself, all set to Obliviate me ifn I didn't go to school.  'E's all roight, though, Black is.  Just doin' 'is job.  I take it, then, that you weren't doing no magic?"


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2003)

"I... I... don't know how to do magic."  Basil says, his face dropping a little, then, thinking, he looks back at Morgan.  "But sometimes if I wished really hard, stuff kind of worked out.  Mostly in the Library, like if I was looking real hard for something.  I'd wish real hard and sometimes I would know, kind of sudden-like, where to find it.  Or when I needed to hide from... bad guys... sometimes I would hide from them even if it wasn't a very good hiding spot.  Could that have been magic?"

/ooc I was kind of hoping that in Basil, these "skills" of his have been aided by his inate magical ability as he doesn't know how to actually use magic, it comes through in these ways based on his character


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 18, 2003)

"Don't know as I'd call that magic, but then I'm not quite the expert meself. Wot did you mean by 'bad guys?'  Bullying gits, or real criminal types?"


----------



## Arknath (Nov 18, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I think the existing six basic classes work fine, though new advanced classes are certainly necessary.  I like the idea of house-based feat trees, though, or possibly talent trees available to any class, if they're in the right house.




Hey guys....good start to a game that is going to be great!!

Here are a few points that I want to bring to your attention:

1) Spellcraft will be a class skill for every class.  It only makes sense for the type of game we're playing.  Full-blooded wizards will start with a +4 bonus to these checks aside from any ranks or ability mods.  Half-muggles and "mudbloods" receive only a +2.

2) As far as electronics and the level of technology that is ok...I'll leave that up to the rest of you.  I'd, personally, like to keep to the feel of the originals where there is minimal technology and that anything that can be crafted with electronics can be made with magic.  So, putting it to a vote between you guys, what level of tech do you want?

3) I've noticed that some of you have taken feats that give you +2 to a pair of skills.  This has to be the most abhorrent excuse for new content that WotC could come up with.  My house rule fix for feats like this is as follows:

Skill Synergy [General]

Prerequisite: 5 ranks in chosen skill

Benefit: Choose two skills that are based upon the same type of stat (meaning mental or physical).  You gain a +2 synergy bonus to these skills.

Special: Every time you acquire 20+ ranks in these skills, you gain an additional +2 synergy bonus. Correct number of ranks that qualify for this benefit are (25, 45, 65, etc)

You are free to use this feat or the feats from the d20 modern book.  Also, this feat will be added to the bonus feat list of all 6 base classes. 

I'm going to start a thread over in the "Playing the Game" forum so that you guys can continue role-playing.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 18, 2003)

The only problem with the skill synergy feat is that it's unavailable to 1st level characters.  That gets in the way of many, many Modern characters, especially mine.  I'll have to stick with the Modern feats, because there really aren't any other feats I can take at 1st besides skill-boosters.


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 19, 2003)

Paxus is right, the Skill Synergy feat is nice but it can't be taken by 1st level characters. I mainly took the skill boosting feats I did to be reasonable decent with the concept I was going for. 

Of course that just reflects a problem with the system in accurately reflecting realistic modern day people. None of the "hero" classes really has the skill set that a typical kid would have. Like all the physical skills you get from just being a kid- climb, jump, tumble, balance maybe hide, move silently and spot. Then the stuff you learn in a typical shool education- computer use, and knowledge skills like science, history, research and pop. culture. The only way to build a "typical kid" would be to start as a 1st level Expert. 

We could try doing it that way. Since before we get to Hogwart's we really shouldn't have any skill in Alchemy, Arcana or Spellcraft. But that's just my feeling. My character is mostly what I wanted. I guess he's just naturally talented in some of the formal things we'll be learning at Hogwart's. 

As for technology, I'm fine with preserving the feel of the books. I didn't want to come in with a laptop and a cell phone or anything. I was just thinking of things like Gameboys or walkie-talkies. I hope a skateboard isn't too much. Since he just came from the states it really fit. I'm thinking of getting it enchanted to fly like a broom later on.   (Never really like the idea of "brooms". Seems like it'd be kinda painful for guys. How about carpets?)

How do you feel about the "Magical Talent" feat. I think that's the name. The one that gives you the natural ability to cast 3 cantrips once a day. Urban Arcana has the "Wild Talent" feat which is the same thing but for psionics. I would've taken a feat like that if it was available. It would really reflect the kind of natural spellcasting that would show you were wizard rather than a muggle.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 19, 2003)

I, too, have always hated the "skill booster" feats... however, for my character, they were the only ones that were appropriate.  I'm not going to take "Point blank shot" or anything as he is just a normal-ish kid and I couldn't really figure what feats would be appropriate for him


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2003)

What _is_ the name of the thread we're using on "Playing the Game?"  I can't find it.


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 19, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> I, too, have always hated the "skill booster" feats... however, for my character, they were the only ones that were appropriate.  I'm not going to take "Point blank shot" or anything as he is just a normal-ish kid and I couldn't really figure what feats would be appropriate for him



 Yeah, the skill-boosting feats are about all that was appropriate for a kid to take. Everything else is mostly focused on combat. Dodge might be useful if you plan to play Quidditch alot. And Improved Initiative might be good if we have Wand Duels. 

I myself don't like the "+2 to X and Y) feats because they fell kinda lame. A feat should have some "oomph" to it. I'd prefer a skill booster that gave a +4 to a single skill. Now that'd be feat-worthy, and would really reflect something you want your character to be known for. And with Imp Initiative giving a +4 to Init there's a precedent for it. 

Anyway, that'd be a whole other thread. But if there were some non-combat feats, that _weren't_ just the lame skill boosters, I'd've done things different. But if you look at the feat list in Modern, once you cut out combat stuff, all that's left are skill boosters. [shrug]


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 19, 2003)

I have to say this is a great group already.  I mean, really... look we've already been RPing and doing a fair bit of it and the game hasn't even started yet LOLOL

anyway... I've purchased the first HP book now and read a couple chapters.  I didn't realize how much my character is like Harry.  I've only seen the movies so didn't know that Dudley was the leader of a "gang", which I used a gang in my own history.  I made Basil small for his age... which Harry is as well (that certainly didn't come across in the movie)...  well, at least I didn't go for the abused at home angle.  His mother is quite loving... and his pa would have been too, were he still alive.

Please tell me that my character isn't THAT much like Harry so that I wont continue having this complex


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Please tell me that my character isn't THAT much like Harry so that I wont continue having this complex




You lack one of the major elements of Harry Potter: Recklessly stupid bravery.  Basil seems like the sort of person who, on occasion, will realize that he's in over his head.  As long as you stay away from Quidditch, you should be sufficiently different.

Now, do we actually have a thread on "Playing the Game" yet?  I can't find it if we do.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 20, 2003)

That and he actually has a good family life.  His mum is good to him and cares alot and has supported him in every way all his life, unlike poor Harry who's uncle and aunt were... uh... not so nice, shall we say.

If he played Quidditch, he'd probably be the goal keeper (or what ever he is called)  Though Basil is probably picked last for any sport related activity (except for maybe something that involved hiding) and with good reason


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 20, 2003)

Hmm, I don't see a "Playing the Game" thread yet either. So...

To Morgan- "The Ministry of Accidental Magical Reversal? That's me Mum's department. She just got her old job back this summer. I wonder if she knows your friend Black. Heh, small world innit?"

"And as for 'ow they knew you two were wizards- that's easy! You don't think all those standing stones, Stone'enge an the like, are just for the tourists, do ya? They're "Magic Detectors"! An whenever there's a "disturbance in the force" or whatever, some tuned in Psychic up in the Ministry twigs to it, and they send a team out- folks like me Mum or your Mr. Black, to go see 'oos doin' wot that they're not supposed to. And that's 'ow they found the two of you. See you're right- Morgan is it? -it weren't "real" magic you were doin', but it's close enough to get some spook up the Ministry's ears twitchin'. And they gotta know it's some untrained 'potential wizard' like us doin' it, jus' from the amateur feel of it probably. So they confirm it with an agent and if your the right age, they sends an owl with an invite. Afterall, can't have a loose cannon spookin' the norms with Real Magic, can they? Nah, better scoop 'em up and train 'em right, and if they can't be trained..."

Colin makes a "zapping" gesture with an imaginary wand at Basil's head, "_Obliviate!_ And poof, you forget the whole thing. Ooo, I can't wait to learn that charm myself!" He imitates an older man's voice- "Hey there, what are you doing back in the secret records department?" Makes "zap" gesture again, and then in his own voice- "_Obliviate!_ And then I run past him and he'll just think he's seeing things and go about his business. Bein' a wizard's gonna be great!"


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 20, 2003)

Basil swallows hard as Colin makes the "zapping" motion toward him.  "Oh my.  I hadn't really considered all of that.  I suppose it will be great.  I've a few blokes that I should like to address when I've learned up on this.  I've... well, I am rather small... so I imagin you know that i've often been a target of the neighborhood bullies.  I should very much like to give them a surprise."  Basil smiles deviously at the thought of... well, of some kind of magical thing happening to Kirby and his mates.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 20, 2003)

FoxWander said:
			
		

> it weren't "real" magic you were doin', but it's close enough to get some spook up the Ministry's ears twitchin'.




Morgan seems to take offense at this.  Attempting to draw himself up, but failing, he says "Not _real_ magic?  It certainly was!  What's healing Sam's eye, if it's not magic?  And Mr. Black himself told me he'd never seen such a young Stunning charm before.  Now Jess, _she's_ the one with most of the spells, but I certainly worked real magic too!"


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 20, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> What's healing Sam's eye, if it's not magic?  And Mr. Black himself told me he'd never seen such a young Stunning charm before.  Now Jess, _she's_ the one with most of the spells, but I certainly worked real magic too!"




 "Wow! Guess it was some real magic. Guess I know who's paper I need to cheat off don't I.   Course I done some real Charms myself a few times. _Stupefied_ a couple of security guards once. Pulled off a partial _Accio_ once to snatch a ring of keys. Course once I learn _Alohomora_ I won't need the keys anymore!"

To Basil he says, "I'd hold off on all your Gettin' Back Some ideas there. Casting magic in the muggle world is a strict no-no for Wizards. They got whole departments in the Ministry do nothin' but watch for stuff like that. Besides, as students, we're strictly forbidden from castin' spells anywhere but on school grounds. Course I think that just means you gotta learn 'ow to be REAL subtle!  "


----------



## Arknath (Nov 20, 2003)

Sorry all....go ahead to the games forum....the thread hath started.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 24, 2003)

So, how long do you plan to give us till the train leaves?  I was hoping to be sorted by the end of Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Arknath (Nov 24, 2003)

I should have something posted tonight..


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 25, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> I should have something posted tonight..




Should you, now?


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 25, 2003)

Boy, I wish I had read the book before making Basil.  Yeah, he's got a loving mother who's supported him all of his life but I can't belive how many likenesses he has to Harry Potter.  There was a lot in the book that I didn't know from watching the movie.  Funny thing is... I had actually wanted Basil to be more like Ron.

Oh well... I'll be looking for ways to make Basil different.


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 25, 2003)

Well over the past few days I've had alot of time on my hands so I spent some of it looking up Harry Potter web sites. I mentioned in the Playing thread that I'd post some of them here. 

The Harry Potter Lexicon
Really this is almost the only site you need. It might take a bit to find some stuff, but that's only because so much is there. Really, the few other decent sites I've found are just somewhat easier to use, but not as thorough copies of what's here. The Lexicon has Maps of most of the main locations, a complete index of spells and magic items, as well as characters. It's got a timeline of Hogwart's history (so we'll know who from the books should be there when we are). It even has essays theorizing why Muggle technology isn't used at Hogwart's. (The gist of it- magic use draws in lots of power which shorts out complex electronics.) All told, this is the best reference I've found.

MuggleNet.com 
This is full of all kinds of info about the books, the movies and everything. What probably interests us is just past mid-way down on the links on the left- the "Info" section. Like I said, most of what's there is at the Lexicon site, but it's presented here in a somewhat "cleaner" way. 

Wizard Money Converter 
Ok, this may be a somewhat silly link but it may actually come in handy, especially for figuring how much magic items might cost or mundane equipment. At the very least it can keep such discussions "in character".   

Harry Potter's World of Magic 
Ok, this one's a little weird, since it's presented as an imaginary amusement park based on Harry Potter, but, it does have some useful info. 
1) Since the "park" is divided into areas named after the various books, the places in these areas are described. 
2) A possible map of Hogwart's? Yes the real Hogwart's is impossible to map with the moving stairs and rooms, but the Marauder's Map from the middle of the page could be used as a general reference, if we wanted.
3) A Sorting Hat quiz. We could answer the questions in character as one method of being sorted. (Assuming that's not already pre-determined by the story needs, which would work fine as well)

Well that's all for now. Hope you guys find some use in these.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 25, 2003)

This is just awesome.  No more do I need to make up pseudo-Latin in order to work magic.  As far as the money-changing goes, I was planning to basically leave that behind the scenes, so that my cash would be whatever Arknath wanted.  I get a fair bit from my welfare fraud (over 500 quid a month), and the best way to balance that seemed to be to just let the GM set the exchange rate at whatever was convenient.


----------



## Imerak (Nov 26, 2003)

Hey guys...sorry I haven`t posted.  My computer crapped out just before the game started, and my Internet access is sporadic at best.  I`ll post once I get a stable connnection, which shouldn`t be too far away hopefully.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 26, 2003)

no worries, the game hasn't _actually_ started yet... we've just gotten anxious and started RPing anyway 

Well... it didn't start until just a day or two ago.


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 26, 2003)

Found a few more sites of interest. Heres one for more spell name ideas.

Latin Spell Names (for D&D)   
This site has most of the D&D spells translated into Latin. Should come in handy, and might be a fun way to run spells in your D&D games.


And here are a few Sorting Hats

The WB Harry Potter site Sorting Hat 

One that asks situation based questions 

One with some more basic questions 

One that's a little of both


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 27, 2003)

Well, I did the sorting hat quizzes in character for Basil and rather am shocked by the results

The WB Sorting Site
*Slytherin*

the second one
*Slytherin*

the third one
*Slytherin*

the last one
*Hufflepuff*

I sort of thought I might get one for each house from the four tests.  Basil is definately into knowledge and seeking things out (His love for the library) so I thought he would definately get some Ravenclaw results.  I rather thought, after reading the tests that he would not get a Gryffindor result because so many of the "brave and noble" answers were so bold and blatant and that isn't really Basil.


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 27, 2003)

My results, trying to answer as Colin were: Slytherin, Ravenclaw, Ravenclaw, and Ravenclaw. About what I expected.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 27, 2003)

Slytherin all the way, which is unsurprising; Morgan wants to be a Slytherin, and is perfectly willing to shade his answers to get what he wants, which sort of proves the point.


----------



## FoxWander (Nov 28, 2003)

Hmm, I wonder how the game will run if we're all in Slytherin? Quite a different feel from the books I suppose. But I can't really see how it would work if we're in different houses. They don't really have friends in different houses too much, aside from Harry's brief interest in Cho Chang from Ravanclaw. Of course Arknath might throw us ALL for a loop and put us all in Hufflepuff!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 28, 2003)

FoxWander said:
			
		

> Of course Arknath might throw us ALL for a loop and put us all in Hufflepuff!




Could be, but we'd depart from canon astonishingly fast, as Morgan began poisoning his way to an early prefectship.  By the time Potter got there, we'd be the only Hufflepuffs left, and Slytherin would no longer be the only house with a reputation for the Dark Arts.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 28, 2003)

with potter coming in three years, it kind of locks us into his stories.  If we are not in Slytherin, we get to sit around and watch Slytherin win the house cup each year then watch Potter do his thing the next 4...  Unless he wants to take a massive change from the books' stories to allow for our influence.  If we are in Slytherin, we could be the reason they win the cup the first three years.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 28, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> with potter coming in three years, it kind of locks us into his stories.




Only if the GM wants it to.  There's absolutely nothing wrong with violating canon; the game is for us to to have fun, not faithfully recreate the events of the books from a different perspective.


----------



## FoxWander (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey all, I'll be without a computer for a few days cause my year stationed in Korea is finally over and I'm headed back home to my wife. (Woohoo!) The movers come to pack my stuff up tomorrow so I've got to disconnect everything tonight. I'll be back on in a few days on my old computer back in the states. So don't implement the 'poison all the other houses so we get sorted to the one we want' plan till I get back.


----------



## Arknath (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey all...

Just wanted to let you know that my internet connection has been down since Monday...my *hem hem* cable company has screwed up once again.  It should be back on by tomorrow night, but then it wasn't supposed to go down in the first place.  Who knows...

Thanks!

Ark


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 5, 2003)

Arknath said:
			
		

> Hey all...
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that my internet connection has been down since Monday...my *hem hem* cable company has screwed up once again.  It should be back on by tomorrow night, but then it wasn't supposed to go down in the first place.  Who knows...
> 
> ...




Well, when it gets up, I'd like to hurry things along a bit.  I leave town and Internet access in slightly less than two weeks, and I'd hate to still be unsorted by then.


----------



## FoxWander (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm back. Sorry to stay away abit longer than I said but I had a year of "catching up" to do, so I wasn't gonna rush anything. Anywho, I'm back now AND I've got an droolingly fast cable internet connection now! (Woot!) Hope we can get the game going again before it whithers away. And so, back to the train...


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 16, 2003)

welcome back


----------



## Imerak (Jan 20, 2004)

Finally got my Internet fixed...is this game dead or something?  Or is it just resting?


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 21, 2004)

I think its dead 

Shame too... there was a lot of RPing just no GM.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 24, 2004)

yep, it is definately dead


----------

